# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΕΛΠΙΔΑ!!

## στελιος66

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!! Χρονια Πολλά σε όλους! Ευχομαι το φώς του αναστημένου Χριστού,να διαλύσει τα σκοτάδια από τις ψυχές όλων,και στην θέση τους,να υπάρχουν πλέον,πίστη,ελπίδα,χαρά και ειρήνη!! Να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------

